# MTB Shoes Size 8 (42) or 8.5 (42.5) and Winter Jacket size M/L Wanted



## lazy (31 Jan 2014)

Hello to all the cycling lovers

I am after MTB shoes size 8 or 8.5

Regards

Lazy


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2014)

Jackets cheap

http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/pro...r-resistant-cycle-jacket-high-visibility.aspx

http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/pro...soft-shell-winter-thermal-cycling-jacket.aspx


----------



## Dangermouse (31 Jan 2014)

What size jacket are you after?

Ah just spotted the clue is in the title.............

I have a sports direct Muddy fox in m/l black with red if its any use to you........postage only about 3 quid


----------



## lazy (7 Feb 2014)

I am still looking for shoes size 8 or 8.5 please


----------



## Dangermouse (9 Feb 2014)

These any good to you................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muddy-Fox..._Cycling_Tools_RepairKits&hash=item417c77a919


----------



## cyberknight (9 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> These any good to you................
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muddy-Fox..._Cycling_Tools_RepairKits&hash=item417c77a919


overpriced , you can buy a brand new pair from sports direct for £22


----------



## lazy (10 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> These any good to you................
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muddy-Fox..._Cycling_Tools_RepairKits&hash=item417c77a919



thanks Dangermouse


----------



## lazy (10 Feb 2014)

cyberknight said:


> overpriced , you can buy a brand new pair from sports direct for £22



i'll pop into mile end sports direct


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2014)

Ignore, they are road shoes


----------



## lazy (12 Feb 2014)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SHCRIMUR/carnac-impact-urban-shoe ordered these ones


----------

